# Shoshone run on New New Years Day! Who's up???



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I had a great time on Shoshone last New Years Day. As it is already December now I thought I'd post up to see who else has the bug besides me. 

A few pictures from last year 

I'd like to propose a group of kindred spirits meeting at the take out at 11:00.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

See you there. We will put on around 1230 or so. See you then.

h


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*I'm in!*

Peter,
Good paddling with you last year. Plan on being there again this year.
-Sean


----------



## phlogistonrich (May 1, 2009)

I'll be rallying a crew from Colorado Whitewater.
Not sure what time it will all go down, though.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll try to be there... unless its a huge powder day in Steamboat!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Glad to see everyone is rallying. It will be fun! I am open to a different meeting time. I was just hoping to have time for a second run if the weather is favorable for it. 

Hobie- will you be on your SUP again? If so I'd love to shoot some more images of you doing your thing. Maybe I can get an early run then spend some time photographing like last year. Did you see yourself in Stand Up Journal? 

phlogistonrich- I'm in Colorado Whitewater. I tried to get a crew last year and everyone went for the sensible choice of skiing. I'll try again as well.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'll be there, unless something comes up at work!! Is 11:00am the usual time everyone else normally meets?? This will be my first!! I'll see you guys at the take-out!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Last year it was noon and lots of folks were waiting around having arrived early, but I thought if we met at 11:00 is would allow a warmer 2nd run. I am up for meeting whenever.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

The girlfriend and I should be able to make it as well... as long as a big snow event doesn't mess our drive up.

-Mike


----------



## phlogistonrich (May 1, 2009)

*Takeout at 11 sounds fine*

Peter, Yeah, I'll see who from CW I can rally up. Regardless, 11 at Grizzly sounds fine. I'll be up for 2 runs also, weather permitting. Of course all of this is may be moot (for me) if we awake to an epic dump.
Look for me. Silver Volvo wagon. Blue Mamba.
Ted


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Aewsome! I was wondering what I was going to do that day! Can't wait: )


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Mike - you and Liz (a.k.a."the girlfriend") and I should carpool. Be sure to touch base.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Whats up Nick.

Yeh there are usually 2 crews one that meets at 11 and one that meets at 12. I ran both last year at 35 deg.

5TH year senior of the new years day run!!


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> Whats up Nick.
> 
> Yeh there are usually 2 crews one that meets at 11 and one that meets at 12. I ran both last year at 35 deg.
> 
> 5TH year senior of the new years day run!!


What's up Gannon!! Long time no speak!! Dude, I am so sorry about standing you up on clear creek earlier in the season!! I tried calling you but you were already in the canyon with no signal (I ended up doing my first black rock run that same week though..woohooo!!)!! It won't happen again buddy......hopefully not (F'n work!!)!!! It'll be good to see you again!! I'll be at shoshone unless "snow" stops me going over Vail pass!! I took the day off work so I'm hoping for good weather!!! See you there!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm in even if there is a big snow day! Gannon, I'll meet at 11. Anyone know if Barrell has water? I seem to recall Hobie getting it two years back in some really damn cold temps. Coming from Denver, if anyone is looking for a ride.

Josh


----------



## GAgirlgoneCO (Feb 13, 2008)

Beth! Thanks for making me not sound like a piece of gear That sounds good! Gotta figure out what boat I will use, considering I sold both of my boats... We'll figure that out later. Ha. Once finals are over.

Liz


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

*+2 more*

My bro and I are game for this.

Nick, Joey and I are game for Shoshone as long as there isn't a big dump and crummy road conditions. Not sure of the carpool logistics yet, but will let you know. 

We'd be game for meeting up with everyone at 11-ish and possibly doin 2 laps too. (depending on weather)


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Nick, I watched your long vids of the season...pretty good. The carnage at sunshine was absolutely funny...Sorry but I couldn't help but laugh..I do remember a thread about guys sporting pink boats.

Didn't the blackrock section go well? Why never do it again...another year and you'll be comfortable on it.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

peterholcombe said:


> I'm in Colorado Whitewater. I tried to get a crew last year and everyone went for the sensible choice of skiing. I'll try again as well.


Hey Peter - I am in CW and we WERE there last year - about 10 of us. We just missed your first lap, is all!  Weather dependant, we will try our best again this year!


----------



## siren84 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have limited experience and am wondering how hard this run is?...Don't wanna get in over my head...Is it alot harder than Deckers?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Liz , "the girlfriend," I have a couple options for boats for you between me and my housemate, if you want to use one. 
Lauren - I think you would be in good shape on shoshone if you continued to get in your boat after we paddled together last. Might want to hit a pool session if you're worried about your roll at all...I don't care if its some weird 70 degree day - I still don't want to swim! That water's gonna be CA-OLD!
I'm looking forward to NY day already! Sounds like a great group of people getting together! : )
Have people been getting together for years and years on NY day at Sho? How many years in a row have some of you been at it?


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

See ya'll there.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I will likely be there... weather/powder dependant. It was a fun time last year (w/Patty and the CW gang)!

siren84 - It is a step up from Deckers. Personally, I wouldn't advise stepping it up when there are ice chunks floating in the water and deep snow banks on the side of the river.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

siren84 said:


> I have limited experience and am wondering how hard this run is?...Don't wanna get in over my head...Is it alot harder than Deckers?


As Laurie said, it is definitely a step up from Deckers (especially considering it's winter)!! I'm not the type of person to detour another, but it will be freezing no matter what way you look at it!!! 

I'm thinking rolling is not even an option for me (unless absolute necassary), and staying up-right is mandatory!! I'll be taking the dry lines if you want to tag along!! Might not be the best of all decisions if your not too comfy in your boat yet!! You really don't want to swim!! Don't forget.....there's always next year, but you'll be one year older!! Ha Haaaa!! 

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## GAgirlgoneCO (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool, thanks Beth.

I'll get in touch with you about that. I'm thinking of just demo'ing a boat I'm interested in but havent paddled yet. Maybe the Agent 6.2? Haven't decided. But I'll let you know.

See yall there.

Liz


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Patty,

That is totally me in the blue jacket (and my car and boat) in your avatar last year at Shoshone!!

Can you send me the pic?

[email protected]


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

siren84 said:


> I have limited experience and am wondering how hard this run is?...Don't wanna get in over my head...Is it alot harder than Deckers?


Do you have a solid roll? It is awefully cold upside down this time of year.

YouTube - Shoshone Fall 2009


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Yea, I agree w/ laurie. It is not a time for a swim or really a roll if you can help it. It is quite a step up from deckers especially with the ice-burgs and iceshelfs lining the river bank. Get some Shosho laps this summer and come along next year. 



lmaciag said:


> siren84 - It is a step up from Deckers. Personally, I wouldn't advise stepping it up when there are ice chunks floating in the water and deep snow banks on the side of the river.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Of course if you have a drysuit you can pull a Hobie and SUP the whole thing again! Which was incredibly impressive! Anyone know if Barrel is frozen over? Could be fun to run that too, I recall some guys (Hobie again, I think?) doing it two years ago, when the air temp was around 7 at the put in and everything froze the second a wave hit you.


----------



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

Just checking to see if anyone is planning on going from Grand Junction? Looking to car pool if so call me 216-3635 Bill


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

We got room for 1 maybe 2 and should pass through Denver 7-8ish

970-817-1639


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey Bill,

Check with Ryan. I know he is planning on being there. Also Cody is thinking of trying to get a paddle raft and a crew as well, so all Junction ppl there to ride with.

Josh


----------



## brandon_blomquist (Feb 22, 2008)

*New Years Eve*

Myself and one other person will be heading up Thursday for a run, and getting a hotel for the evening. Our plans are to be there for the new years day run as well, so if anybody (2 people max) is interested in spending new years eve in g-town and getting in a few runs, let me know.


Brandon


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

I could be in, def a great way to start the year. I need to score or borrow a drytop in the mean time though. What time are you looking to leave?


----------



## brandon_blomquist (Feb 22, 2008)

We haven't solidified our plans but would probably have to leave no later than noon to get a lap or two in before dark.


Brandon


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Anybody checked for ice bridges yet? Is the whole run clear?


----------



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Josh,

Do you have Ryans phone number? I can't find his number to save my life.

Bill


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Sent you a PM


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

See you guys there


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Hell ya, and a little Village Smithy action afterwards..... See you all there.


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

You people are crazy! Don't you realize it's cold. This sport is dangerous as it is. Now you want to do it in the winter!?


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

ericnourse said:


> You people are crazy! Don't you realize it's cold. This sport is dangerous as it is. Now you want to do it in the winter!?


And at night!

So Crazy Nate bailed on me. Who wants to man up and run a blue moon midnite run?

Won't have another chance to run NYE Blue Moon until 2028!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Well if anybody has an extra drytop I'd love to borrow it. I get one for x-mas but we didn't make it to buy one yet. Otherwise its a splash jacket! The one positive...I've "never" (yep I said it) flipped on the Shoshone section! :-D


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Tomorrow 1-1-2010 : On and off snow showers early. Peeks of sunshine later. High 26F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 30%.

Sounds great. I am looking forward with paddling with you all! 

See you at Grizzly Cr. at 11 am. 

I'd love to photograph the 2nd or 3rd runs in the upper rapids. I'll post them up again for everyone to see and get there favorite just like last year. 


Peter Holcombe


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

blue bird powder 09 hopefully semi blue bird boating in 10. semi blue bird in eagle right now! see y'all tomorrow:-D


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

What a great way to bring in 2010, paddling on Shoshone with all you Polar-bears!

Here are my images from the day (see link below). I have created a site for you all to see them. If there is an image you really would like to have just make a note of the image number (at the bottom of the page) and click the link at the top under my name giving similar instructions to send me a direct e-mail and I will email the image back to you. 

They are also on Facebook on my wall. Friend me here and see them that way also. Don't forget to tag yourself.

Not as many paddlers in the second run this year. I hope these images warm you up for your effort! 

I hope to paddle with you all again maybe even when it gets above freezing. 

Best, 
Peter Holcombe

Link to image web site--- http://bit.ly/7ib6DM

To view the images on Facebook--- Peter Holcombe | Facebook


----------

